# ATItool freezes computer on artifact scan



## ranlevi (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi all!
I've got an ATI 9800pro (256MB 256bit) card, and when I ran the artifact test, after about 20 seconds or less, the computer freezes. Sometimes i get a VPU error, but mostly i have to reboot it.
 the Card is well vented (75/44 degress most of the time) and not overclocked.
I've got AMD athlon 1600, 512 MB DDR. 
Any ideas?
Ran


----------

